# All change!



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

Today is the launch day for Diabetes UK's rebranding, so you will also notice some changes to the forum's appearance - chiefly the colour! Things are under way behind the scenes so, as is the nature of these things, it may not happen instantly and take a little time to roll out across the interweb.

Hope everyone likes it, your comments are welcome  

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...es-UK-A-tough-challenge-needs-a-strong-brand/


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2012)

Excellent aleady did a thread this morning in which Joe replied, yay So i go out to work to pink and may come back to blue, the excitement will be tangable hehe.I for one am looking forward to the changes.Looking forward to there 2 new campaigns to


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm gonna keep popping in and out all day while I'm at work cause I feel like a skive day 

Looking forward to seeing the changes !!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 1, 2012)

Personally I would have preferred it if the British Diabetic Association had stuck to that stodgy old name instead of going up market and trading under "Diabetes UK". The old BDA name put it centrally as the major UK body concerned with diabetes.
And what will happen if Scotland breaks up the UK ? Yet another rebranding as "Diabetes England" ?
Who is gaining - marketing spin doctors ? And how much is it costing -are they going to let on about that or will we have to dig into the accounts in a years time to find out the cost of this exercise. Presumably you would have to pay a marketing guru summat like 400 K to think of the idea of changing from pink to blue ?
Back to the BRITISH DIABETIC ASSOCIATION please.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry Alan - but I  much preferred pink - it was a more fun colour!  Blue seems so corporate!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 1, 2012)

Pleased to see the new logo working 'in earnest' at last.

Looking forward to seeing it in action as the new identity rolls out over the next few months.

Just hope the team at DUK have thick skins. New logos always seem to cause a bit of a hoo hah.

I wonder if it will get any news coverage tonight?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 1, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Sorry Alan - but I  much preferred pink - it was a more fun colour!  Blue seems so corporate!



I guess their hand was forced with blue being the international colour for diabetes.


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2012)

Ooh, was my first reaction to this 
Different, but not too different. I love the fact that the pink lips are still here and it's not just blue, but also a little pink line too.
We'll soon get used to it.


----------



## imtrying (Feb 1, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Sorry Alan - but I  much preferred pink - it was a more fun colour!  Blue seems so corporate!



me too Lucy, must be girlies that love pink!! ...... but the content will remain as valuable


----------



## macast (Feb 1, 2012)

all was in the *pink* this morning.... but I come back and now feeling *blue*

yep.... that is how the blue looks to me 

but suppose ... like everything else.... I'll just have to get used to it


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to say I love it...........


----------



## Paul (Feb 1, 2012)

I Like blue it's cool


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha! Just refreshed my screen after being away from it for a little while! I guess I will get used to it in a day or so  

I think changes are necessary from time to time and when it is a charity involved it will always provoke the inevitable 'how much is this costing' debate. But if it helps bring new recognition and understanding of the charity and its aims then it is worthwhile in the long run. I am sure that Diabetes UK had criticisms about costs very much in mind when they were planning the changes and we can be thankful that it didn't end up with a London Olympics-style logo!


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 1, 2012)

I suppose there is always a way around it!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey hey!! BLUE!

However... I think the orange colour is a mistake. It is too low contrast, especially in smaller sizes.

They also need to change the CSS to automatically underline (and possibly colour) links as this has been a long-standing peculiarity. I wonder whether JoeF could get some of those tiny tweaks made?


----------



## macast (Feb 1, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> I suppose there is always a way around it!



LOL

*good idea Lucy*


----------



## Hazel (Feb 1, 2012)

Brillieant - I love it!


----------



## mrpistachio (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not a big fan. These sorts of things cost ?250k+ and in my opinion that should go on research rather than a rubbish new logo that looks like DABETES than DIABETES!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not keen on the orange either Mike, will pass on the criticism


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Totally agree with the orange - difficult to read with my eyesight!  Maybe it could be dark pink as a compromise?


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm not keen on the orange either Mike, will pass on the criticism



make it pink again


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 1, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm not keen on the orange either Mike, will pass on the criticism



Using the secondary blue might be much easier to read...

So:


> a:link, body_alink{
> color: #3CB8E0;
> text-decoration: underline;
> }



and swap *#F68B1F* for *#3CB8E0* throughout.

Or it might need to be a half-way house towards the darker blue.... Something like *#187DB4*


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Using the secondary blue might be much easier to read...
> 
> So:
> 
> ...



I like this idea, but why not PINK  lol


----------



## MargB (Feb 1, 2012)

Aw, doesn't seem like our forum anymore!

Agree with the orange not being too good - difficult colour to read on a white background.

Will get used to it all.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah well, see, it's not yours, is it?  LOL

I actually prefer blue to pink as a colour TBH, and I loathe the lips, but there you go.  Just not THIS blue.

But this blue is FAR too dark for the 'post separators' - my first thought was 'Why is it black?' and as has been said the orange is horrid.  If they've paid someone to do this, why didn't they also look at the forum being as it's (sort of) part of DUK?  well no, it IS part of DUK, otherwise they wouldn't be able to impose the horrid colour scheme!

Don't think they put any thought into the effect on the forum at all, frankly.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 1, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Ah well, see, it's not yours, is it?  LOL
> 
> I actually prefer blue to pink as a colour TBH, and I loathe the lips, but there you go.  Just not THIS blue.
> 
> ...



Harsh TW! 

I think they are getting a *lot* of flak about the rebrand, and given that it has been switched today I think they are probably working hard fire-fighting things and perhaps a few decisions are being made quickly rather than well.

Maybe they will revisit us after a short while with a slightly more refined tweak?

M


----------



## PhilT (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't understand why DUK changed the branding in the first place, the old branding was fine as it was.

I think the blue comes across as cold.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 1, 2012)

Not everyone seems to be happy with the new look.............

Its still the same old bunch of diabetics..............


----------



## RSVP (Feb 1, 2012)

For those who don't like the new look go view on Chrome. It's still pink here 

Sarah


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2012)

RSVP said:


> For those who don't like the new look go view on Chrome. It's still pink here
> 
> Sarah



Not on mine - it's blue


----------



## Mark T (Feb 1, 2012)

RSVP said:


> For those who don't like the new look go view on Chrome. It's still pink here
> 
> Sarah


I though browser dependent style sheets went out of favour in the 90's?  Who gets the blue - just those poor folks still using IE?


----------



## RSVP (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone heard me Darn it!!!!  

Gone blue now  

Ah well t'was fun whilst it lasted 

Sarah


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I though browser dependent style sheets went out of favour in the 90's?  Who gets the blue - just those poor folks still using IE?



I'm using Chrome and it's blue for me  Changes must still be disseminating across the interweb


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you think if we all typed in pink for a week - they may consider changing it back - its cold!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 1, 2012)

Allegedly they are trying to differentiate themselves from Cancer charities that use pink. Also the chief exec says they want to rebrand to meet the challenge of rising diabetes numbers (quite how blue is supposed to do that I don't know).
The rebrand has been done by a media consultancy called "Corporate Culture" (says it all ?). So far no mention of cost - they are being rather coy on that.
The i in the centre of the logo is supposed to stand for "individual" although it looks like nothing so much as a wan little child.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 1, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hey hey!! BLUE!
> 
> However... I think the orange colour is a mistake. It is too low contrast, especially in smaller sizes.
> 
> They also need to change the CSS to automatically underline (and possibly colour) links as this has been a long-standing peculiarity. I wonder whether JoeF could get some of those tiny tweaks made?



Where is the ornage please?  My eye are not great at the mo but I can't see any orange  Unsure about the blue but it will take timme to adjust, won't it?  Sheena


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 1, 2012)

I've just taken a peek not impressed at all...  

How can I put it..  It's trying to come across as corporate and business like, but  not quite there, is muddy amateurish and not clean and fresh as it should be...

But worse than that, because it trying to give the corporate message it gives off 'we don't care about the small guy's as we're big boys now'  

Sadly when you need to re-brand something it's down to that product failing so DUK would have spent their money wiser to find out why their product weaning in the first place...  And colour isn't always the answer..

Blue is actually a very hard colour to work with the line between any of the shades/tones of blue that makes it fresh, cold or opulent is very fine, and in DUK's case they got it wrong..

They turned a friendly inviting and positive website into a cold, uncaring corporate site..


Northener please insist that they keep their colour choice off our forum, as one of the reasons that this is a friendly and relaxing forum is due to the calming and reassuring effects of the pink..

Personally me, I would ask the spin doctors for my money back


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 1, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> Where is the ornage please?  My eye are not great at the mo but I can't see any orange  Unsure about the blue but it will take timme to adjust, won't it?  Sheena



Oh dear, I have just spotted the orange, what a silly billy Iam  Sheena


----------



## David H (Feb 1, 2012)

If you must change the colour then green is a very relaxing colour.


----------



## JoeFreeman (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all these comments - I'll pass the feedback on about the use of orange. The blue is perhaps a little dark, so we can play around with it. Also the pink line in-between posts will need to be fixed... We've kindly had an offer of help too, which is lovely.

We've written some responses answering the most common questions that appear to have come up (they're similar across the board - on here, Facebook and Twitter...) and will be posting them later. I'll make sure they get shared here as they offer some explanation into some of the reasons these changes have taken place.

Thanks.


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 1, 2012)

The human tendency prefers famiiar horrors to unknown delights....
F.Woodworth.

Change is inevitable - except from a vending machine.....
R. Gallagher.

If you want to make enemies, change something.....
W. Wilson.


----------



## imtrying (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks for taking the time to see what we're all saying Joe. appreciate that. 

I know some will be the normal 'people don't like change' but there does seem to be a lot of people against this rather than for it. 

be great if you could keep us updated


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 1, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> Thanks for all these comments - I'll pass the feedback on about the use of orange. The blue is perhaps a little dark, so we can play around with it. Also the pink line in-between posts will need to be fixed... We've kindly had an offer of help too, which is lovely.
> 
> We've written some responses answering the most common questions that appear to have come up (they're similar across the board - on here, Facebook and Twitter...) and will be posting them later. I'll make sure they get shared here as they offer some explanation into some of the reasons these changes have taken place.
> 
> Thanks.



Thank you very much for taking time to respond Joe. Do you mean you will be removing that last little glimpse of pink?


----------



## JoeFreeman (Feb 1, 2012)

imtrying said:


> I know some will be the normal 'people don't like change' but there does seem to be a lot of people against this rather than for it.
> 
> be great if you could keep us updated



Hmmmm. Yes. There's a few positive comments about it all though! 

I'll definitely keep you all updated. Trying to manage and collate the comments at the moment but would like to ideally spend some time on here answering questions etc etc. I'll get to sorting that out when we have a minute 

Thanks again.


----------



## Natalie123 (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the idea of blue and the light blue colour is nice. I also like the post reply button colour. But the dark blue is a bit too harsh and cold I think, would be better slightly lighter and brighter.


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm using Safari and there is no colour change yet.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 1, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> I like the idea of blue and the light blue colour is nice. I also like the post reply button colour. But the dark blue is a bit too harsh and cold I think, would be better slightly lighter and brighter.



Turquoise would be nice, as I mentioned about the orange, I'm having difficulty seeing it.  The blue, I think, is alittle 'hard' looking.  Even though I am not keen on pink ( but tryinf too) i could see it properly.  The orange is a no no  from me Sheena


----------



## grandma (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the new look when I put it on thought different but nice got no problum with any of the colours


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone not seeing the new look just hold down 'shift' and click the 'refresh' button. This will load the stylesheets etc again as you are seeing old ones from your browser's cache.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 1, 2012)

Aaaaaaaah! Blue! I like blue.

Andy


----------



## seasiderdave (Feb 1, 2012)

I like. I see the pink lips remain in both the title at the top and the icon on my browsing tab in both Chrome and Firefox.

The change is good and whilst I don't believe it will put off any 'older' visitors it may help to attract some 'younger' ones to. 

<duck>

Good work Joe and team!


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 1, 2012)

I emptied the cache and now there is this lovely blue coloured forum. I have to say that I like it very much.


----------



## slipper (Feb 1, 2012)

I find it more soothing, the blue that is, easier on the eye. had to refresh though (F5) as it was all in pink still and wondered what everyone was on about.


----------



## JoeFreeman (Feb 1, 2012)

seasiderdave said:


> I like. I see the pink lips remain in both the title at the top and the icon on my browsing tab in both Chrome and Firefox



What do people think about the pink lips still being there at the top?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> What do people think about the pink lips still being there at the top?



I think they look good


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry still don't like..

Err perhaps it's time for me to shuffle off and let those who enjoy the eye candy to enjoy..


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 1, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> The human tendency prefers famiiar horrors to unknown delights....
> F.Woodworth.
> 
> Change is inevitable - except from a vending machine.....
> ...



Don't mend something that isn't broken.
Folklore.


----------



## cazscot (Feb 1, 2012)

My browser is still showing the pink version...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Sorry still don't like..
> 
> Err perhaps it's time for me to shuffle off and let those who enjoy the eye candy to enjoy..



Well, I wonder what the alternative forums are like? There's dLife (blue), Diabetes Daily (blue) and the 'other' DSF (blue), or there's diabetes.co.uk (red). I found it a bit of a shock at first, but have now got used to it. Apart from the orange.


----------



## margie (Feb 1, 2012)

I am assuming that the style sheet is still being worked on  as things like the edit, quote and reply buttons, arrows, some page numbering are still pink.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

margie said:


> I am assuming that the style sheet is still being worked on  as things like the edit, quote and reply buttons, arrows, some page numbering are still pink.



Yes, they are being looked at margie


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't mind the orange, so long as there's not much of it, and the blue is quite tasteful.


----------



## itsallgood (Feb 1, 2012)

Much prefer the new colour scheme and those who are still seeing the old colours might benefit from pressing Ctrl+F5 to reload the latest stylesheet.

Great forum BTW!


----------



## Gareth (Feb 1, 2012)

It's different, I'll give you that. I'm not sure about the orange, but it might just be that I'm used to the pink.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 1, 2012)

Yey! I'm loving the new colours, very easily pleased that's me.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't dislike blue, just not this shade, way too cold.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 1, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Well, I wonder what the alternative forums are like? There's dLife (blue), Diabetes Daily (blue) and the 'other' DSF (blue), or there's diabetes.co.uk (red). I found it a bit of a shock at first, but have now got used to it. Apart from the orange.



Probably why I don't frequent them...  As for diabetes.co.uk yes I've been a member there for a very long time, and I've hated the colour scheme since it changed to Red but it's does show a good example of how colour can effect a forum though..  Red is aggressive/warning of danger perhaps that is why it's full of aggressive characters who constantly attack other members both on and off forum constantly shoving their own idea down everybody throats in a do as I tell you or otherwise face a slow painful, lingering death of diabetic complications

Something that you don't get on this forum, the odd spat that happens here is sooo minor indeed..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Probably why I don't frequent them...  As for diabetes.co.uk yes I've been a member there for a very long time, and I've hated the colour scheme since it changed to Red but it's does show a good example of how colour can effect a forum though..  Red is aggressive/warning of danger perhaps that is why it's full of aggressive characters who constantly attack other members both on and off forum constantly shoving their own idea down everybody throats in a do as I tell you or otherwise face a slow painful, lingering death of diabetic complications
> 
> Something that you don't get on this forum, the odd spat that happens here is sooo minor indeed..



I hope that, despite the colour change, you'll still find this place friendly and supportive Ellie


----------



## Kwaka1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Liking the Blue!


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2012)

YAY the place looks delightful nice to come home to


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 1, 2012)

RSVP said:


> For those who don't like the new look go view on Chrome. It's still pink here
> 
> Sarah



Blimy I've just logged in and thought I'd lost the plot cause I'm still seeing PINK !!

Just looked at it via another browser and very very blue - to dark needs lightening !!


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2012)

For those who dnt like it, can they not be an option where users can choose there  own layout?


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 1, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Probably why I don't frequent them...  As for diabetes.co.uk yes I've been a member there for a very long time, and I've hated the colour scheme since it changed to Red but it's does show a good example of how colour can effect a forum though..  Red is aggressive/warning of danger perhaps that is why it's full of aggressive characters who constantly attack other members both on and off forum constantly shoving their own idea down everybody throats in a do as I tell you or otherwise face a slow painful, lingering death of diabetic complications
> 
> Something that you don't get on this forum, the odd spat that happens here is sooo minor indeed..






Northerner said:


> I hope that, despite the colour change, you'll still find this place friendly and supportive




This really is the best diabetic forum!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2012)

Much better !  A stronger colour not a girly pink (sorry girls)


----------



## daisymoo84 (Feb 1, 2012)

I did wonder what everyone was talking about and then I hit refresh and there it was 

I like the blue but agree with the orange comments.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been busy most of the day but did look in briefly. It's not as bad as I thought, and I reckon by morning it'll be normal. 

Rob


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 1, 2012)

Like the pink lips

Like the blue now I have got use to it

But dont like the Orange


----------



## Katieb (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the new look - it's a bit more 'business-like'. Hope it doesn't make us more serious!!!! Katiexx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

Katieb said:


> I like the new look - it's a bit more 'business-like'. Hope it doesn't make us more serious!!!! Katiexx



Unlikely


----------



## FM001 (Feb 1, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> What do people think about the pink lips still being there at the top?




Get rid of them asap, what are they meant to symbolise apart from the obvious


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2012)

Well our Motorhome forum is blue, but a nice blue.  And for what it's worth 'other' dsf used to be pink originally - but 'dusky' pink - and I loved it like that, but had to go with what the majority wanted at the time.  I still think it's sludge grey, not blue LOL.

Have a look at  http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/  for a NICE blue forum (you may not be able to get in without signing up or something as it's a subscription site now, so I apologise if you can't)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Well our Motorhome forum is blue, but a nice blue.  And for what it's worth 'other' dsf used to be pink originally - but 'dusky' pink - and I loved it like that, but had to go with what the majority wanted at the time.  I still think it's sludge grey, not blue LOL.
> 
> Have a look at  http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/  for a NICE blue forum (you may not be able to get in without signing up or something as it's a subscription site now, so I apologise if you can't)



A bit purpley for me  'Other' DSF is most definitely blue, but a much softer effect.

I've got used to this now, thought it was a bit dark at first.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 1, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> What do people think about the pink lips still being there at the top?



I can see that some people like the lips but I've always found them very jarring and now even more so since the pink doesn't play nicely with the new colour scheme. If it was up to me I'd recommend they were dropped or replaced.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 1, 2012)

Katieb said:


> I like the new look - it's a bit more 'business-like'. Hope it doesn't make us more serious!!!! Katiexx



I'm already doing my bit to counteract that -- see my KitKat Chunky poll.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 1, 2012)

I am not a fan of the pink lips either.  I did not really like them before and even less now they stand out so much more.  

I think the blue separating the posts is a little bit too dark, I prefer the colour of the post reply button.  

I can completely understand why Diabetes UK are moving away from pink as it is so strongly associated with breast cancer.  I like the blue, but I am not sure about the stylisation of the i, not that I have any better suggestions.


----------



## KateR (Feb 1, 2012)

itsallgood said:


> Much prefer the new colour scheme and those who are still seeing the old colours might benefit from pressing Ctrl+F5 to reload the latest stylesheet.
> 
> Great forum BTW!



I've just done and I like the new format. Quite tasteful. Don't think I shall be changing my lapel badge though. I like my humming bird.


----------



## HelenM (Feb 1, 2012)

How about changing the word  diabetes to black or dark blue and making the lips into a diabetes blue circle?... it might work


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 1, 2012)

If blue must be kept can somebody do something about the blue post separater it's really playing my eyes up more so with the light blue under shadow..  It's making reading the post in between, lightening this up, might make the orange stand out a bit more and it's being overpowered by the blue..

As the private messages shows up quite well,


----------



## Lauren (Feb 2, 2012)

Awwww I liked the pink


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lauren said:


> Awwww I liked the pink



I never did though! 

However, I'm pretty cool whatever the colour. It's the content which counts at the end of the day.

But I agree that the orange doesn't really work and the lips could probably go (but I always thought it was a droopy moustache and beard!) 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Feb 2, 2012)

Yup I mean come on those saying they dont like it lighten up abit, the people on here aint changed or the support your going to get aint suddenly vanished.Whats abit of colour change it aint gonna harm anyone(although like Ellie the blue is actually hurting my eyes )


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 2, 2012)

I like blue but this is too dark. Agree with earlier post about the separator playing up your eyes ... getting a weird feeling looking at the forum that makes me want to log out!!  Would be better if the blue were paler and the orange were darker ...


----------



## JoeFreeman (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments.

Things I have learnt:

1. The blue is too dark. 
2. The light blue under the post separators is annoying. 
3. The orange is bad (I like it!).
4. The pink lips can go (I too see them like a moustache and beard...).
5. We could really live with all the above because it's the people and conent that matter, but if we could change them we would!

I did quite like Helen's suggestion, but not sure if we can use the circle.



HelenM said:


> How about changing the word  diabetes to black or dark blue and making the lips into a diabetes blue circle?... it might work




I'll see what we can do...


----------



## Mark T (Feb 2, 2012)

Although this is probably a longer job, so I wouldn't expect it any time soon.

But is there any scope to have selectable stylesheets so a use could choose to have a lighter or a darker scheme?

I seem to remember from my other forum running vBulletin that this was possible (we actually moved to phpBB because it was free, which also has selectable stylesheets, but phpBB has other disadvantages).


----------



## JoeFreeman (Feb 2, 2012)

We'll be looking at updating the version of VBulletin at some point, so this could be an option there perhaps. 

We've got a colour palette that we have to use, but as long as we work within that we should be fine.


----------



## margie (Feb 2, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> If blue must be kept can somebody do something about the blue post separater it's really playing my eyes up more so with the light blue under shadow.



I don't know if it would help you - but could you try adjusting the contrast on you screen. I know its not a permanent solution but it might give short term relief. Though it might get annoying depending on how often you need to adjust.


----------



## margie (Feb 2, 2012)

I have noticed that as the day moves on more and more buttons and icons are turning blue.

I think one of the problems with changing the lips is that they are the icon that appears in the url bar.  Its not that they can't be changed but a suitable alternative would have to be found.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm surprised that people don't like the lips - it's supposed to indicate talking and I'm not sure what alternative symbol could represent that and still look like an 'O'


----------



## margie (Feb 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm surprised that people don't like the lips - it's supposed to indicate talking and I'm not sure what alternative symbol could represent that and still look like an 'O'



To me they look a bit like the lip prints that people leave on valentine card envelopes - but that may just be me.

The only other thing I can think of is to use word art of something similar to create a circle made of maybe a couple of words like chat and talk.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm surprised that people don't like the lips - it's supposed to indicate talking and I'm not sure what alternative symbol could represent that and still look like an 'O'




Seriously would never have guessed that the lips were meant to symbolise talking

Is it so important to have a alternative symbol to represent talking, surely on a support forum people will already know that talking goes on


----------



## Blythespirit (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm liking the new look much better, especially the lighter blue being used for 'support'. I'm afraid I was never fond of the pink as I'm not a pink lady and that particular garish shade made the whole thing look cheap and tacky...in my opinion. This looks much more classy. Never really 'got' the lips either I'm afraid. As has been said though it's the people, the information and the support that's the most important thing, and that will never change. 

I don't mind the orange but can understand that some people might have trouble with it. Maybe we could have the lighter blue instead. As for the money the change has cost, yes, it does cost a fortune to do these things but it's a done deal now and there's nothing we can do about that so we might as well just accept it happens and has happened and get on with what we do best...whatever the colour.  XXXXX


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2012)

Now you mention it Northie - it is a tad purplish isn't it?  LOL

See you called me harsh EDUAD - and now people are agreeing with me about those awful lips!  (I whinged about them on another thread, I think they look like someone aged 13 and a quarter has put em on a Valentine's card, as well, Faith! - we agree)

I mean you can do what you want with it, it isn't mine to decide! - as long as the whole forum doesn't flash on and off or something it wouldn't stop me visiting - but if someone asks me what I think about anything - then I tell the truth, me.  So don't ask if that ain't what you want!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 2, 2012)

margie said:


> I don't know if it would help you - but could you try adjusting the contrast on you screen. I know its not a permanent solution but it might give short term relief. Though it might get annoying depending on how often you need to adjust.



Some display drivers offer "schemes" which are of great help if you have two or more lots of display settings and switch between them.  On Wills's desktop computer (technically mine -- long story -- but he's the one who uses it most), I have a "Normal" scheme for most use, and a "Bright" scheme for playing some games, in the latter the Gamma has been increased to about 1.5 to make things in dark areas of the screen easier to see.


----------



## D_G (Feb 2, 2012)

I dont like change 

First the facebook timeline and now this....HUFF !!

I guess i could live with it....but the orange has to go!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 2, 2012)

oooooohhhhhhhh

Change is good no? I dunno so long as chip van doesn't change his wednesday night slot down my road!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2012)

rossi_mac said:


> oooooohhhhhhhh



Bit of a surprise?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Bit of a surprise?



I do remember you talking aboot it and things need to be rebranded every so often to keep up the tempo fresh in peoples minds reaching new audience etc etc.

All good fella!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 2, 2012)

have you seen the nondescript,pointless road sign they have now got for a logo instead of the popular hummingbird ?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 2, 2012)

I didn't see anything pointless, just different.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2012)

Oooo loving the blue, love how the 'support' stands out in the web address.

Nice.

Haven't read any of the rest of this thread by the way so sorry is repeating.

Not sure what the lip are, never was but what will be will be.   

I guess the 'o' instead of lips could be same colour blue as 'support' is but a smiley instead showing friendliness like this   but in blue maybe.

Lovely change, I love change for a change, refreshes things I reckon


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 4, 2012)

Just to add my fourp'ny worth in :

Was taught when I did Marketing many moons ago about 'Corporate Identity' - the change to blue makes perfect sense to me as most Diabetes Organisations use blue eg JDRF, the 'blue circle' etc - will stick in Joe Publics mind that Diabeties = Blue. Pink means Breast Cancer to most people, I would guess.

I too don't like the lips, but I hardly notice them now, and though a bit 'naff' they didn't put me off joining. Glad I did

It's the fact that this forum is so well and often visited by sensible kind people who are not (usually) judgemental that keeps me coming back. 
If I could find similar forums for K's 'other problems' our lives would probably be much easier...


----------



## GodivaGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I find the blue very hard on my eyes


----------



## vince13 (Feb 5, 2012)

Apart from not particularly liking the orange I'm not concerned about the visual effects of the changeover. Don't like the thought of how much it's cost, but as long as the people are the same that's OK by me.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 5, 2012)

*I guess ya can't please all the folks all the time!

I'm lovin the change TBH, never been a lover of pink specially that shade and yes I think the suport stands out better now and I do like the orange as it is a colour that is supposed to encourage communication from what I heard!

Not a person who likes change but am learning to embrace it and you know, we all have to "Accept the things we cannot change, Have courage to change the things we can and have the wisdom to know the difference" (maybe on for UK Johns thought of the day )*


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have to say I am getting used to the colour change now - but it still is very dark.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 5, 2012)

*Oh yea I'd like to put in a request for more smileys on here also please?*


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2012)

I think a lighter version is being considered.


----------



## am64 (Feb 5, 2012)

like the blue ...but would of perfered it a bit lighter or turquoise like the hummingbird ,,,,or both ...
has the hummingbird logo gone ?


----------



## Donald (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the Blue but not the orange


----------



## ypauly (Feb 5, 2012)

I hate blue! though if mixed with a little claret it becomes quite nice


----------



## GodivaGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I hate blue! though if mixed with a little claret it becomes quite nice




Nooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## katie (Feb 5, 2012)

Has the background colour changed? It seems a bit too bright to me. Or is it bright compared to the darkness of the blue?

I liked the pink because most message boards are blue. 

IMO orange is always good haha, and I like the lips.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 5, 2012)

Nothing has changed on my home PC. It is blue on my phone though.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooooo its still pink on my laptop, but blue on the PC.   Odderer and odderer


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 5, 2012)

Oooo now its blue on my laptop,  what is going on........


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 6, 2012)

Still pink to me.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 6, 2012)

I think someone mentioned before that if you depress the ctrl button and click Refresh on the browser it will update the cached style sheets. You will then get the nice new blue forum.

I guess that clearing the cached internet files will also achieve the same effect?

Andy


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah, indeed! Well yes, love the blue. Orange is a little bit jarring, though, I agree


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> I think someone mentioned before that if you depress the ctrl button and click Refresh on the browser it will update the cached style sheets. You will then get the nice new blue forum.
> 
> I guess that clearing the cached internet files will also achieve the same effect?
> 
> Andy



yes that is all you need to do (but you cannot go back to pink)


----------



## Mark T (Feb 6, 2012)

Paul said:


> yes that is all you need to do (but you cannot go back to pink)


Well except if you are have firefox, I believe there is a clever little extension that allows you to override stylesheets with one of your own - although the images would still be blue unless you did your own version of those too!


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a bit behind the times here and was surprised by the new look!!  Pink was better but blue will do!  As long as we all stay the same, that's the main thing!!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 6, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> I think someone mentioned before that if you depress the ctrl button and click Refresh on the browser it will update the cached style sheets. You will then get the nice new blue forum.
> 
> I guess that clearing the cached internet files will also achieve the same effect?
> 
> Andy



whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa. that worked




  it's weird


----------

